

Game Physics for Javascript developers - ramanujam
http://skookum.com/blog/simple-game-physics-barcampclt/

======
dpavlenkov
I guess it's not even real world physics. And the Newton you attribute those
formulas to is not real world Newton. For alternative world, your physics are
just perfect. For real world, you need to factor in time as well as space.

